# Hearts of Love baby blanket



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

Collected a group of heart patterns and designed this baby blanket. Consists of:

Barbara Walkers 3rd Treasury of Knitting - Embossed Heart (borrowed from local Library)

Mother's Love-knot by dorota M Kowalczyk purchased from ralvery.com

Small Heart extrapolated from Levy's Baby Blanket


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, that *is* gorgeous.
Who is the lucky recipient?


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

My niece's baby due this summer


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Stunning blanket!!!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, fantastic work love love love it


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is a beautiful blanket. I love the way you have incorporated all the heart designs together xx


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

What a wonderful collection of hearts. You took so much time to make this blanket. I can see and I bet everyone else can see all the LOVE you put into it. 
Great work.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Lala (Apr 5, 2011)

Hesska said:


> Collected a group of heart patterns and designed this baby blanket. Consists of:
> 
> Barbara Walkers 3rd Treasury of Knitting - Embossed Heart (borrowed from local Library)
> 
> ...


Hi Heska,

This is just beautiful and I love the way you shared the attributions for each style heart with us.

Love and Happy Knitting,

Lala


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

I love everything about this blanket-the color, your OWN design, and the beautiful workmanship or workwomanship, . Well done.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Who doesn't love hearts? Thank you for including the sources of your design. I'm sure it will be treasured by future generations as well.


----------



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

That is beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## magaret (Apr 17, 2011)

wow what a beautiful blanket,the work in it is fantastic.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Gorgeous!!
Well done and so much work went into it. Just organizing the heart patterns,
WOW!!!!
Linda


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That is just beautiful! What a gorgeous design and so well made! Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

Love the color and the design. Beautiful work!


----------



## O.O. (May 16, 2011)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Rayona Hobbs (Apr 10, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is lovely.


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

Blanket is gorgeous. Someone is going to be a very lucky recipient. Love the heart motifs.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

spectacular.. this is one of the prettiest baby blankets i've ever seen.


----------



## WmBailey (Dec 29, 2011)

That's a lot of work and so beautiful.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

That is outstanding! Thank you for sharing it, and especially the sources where you found the different heart patterns. It's just lovely.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

What a fantastic blankie, love your heart idea and the placements are just right :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

wow!!


----------



## Sasse (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank-you for the pictures!


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## eduncanofvass (Jun 24, 2011)

very pretty and a neat idea love that color


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

WHAT A BEAUTY!!! I love hearts...and they are all so lovely!!! GG


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous. I love the way you put the hearts together. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

beautiful work, something to be passed down through the years


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

Just lovely, andbabgretbcolor too.


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

I meant to type 'what a great color'. I'm in bed on my ipad so not very accurate yet this morning.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

This blanket is gorgeous. What wonderful work. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Spectacular!


----------



## dawnevaeh (Dec 25, 2011)

That is so beautiful! Will surely be an heirloom some day!


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I am amazed at the talents shown in the forum. This blanket is so beautiful and looks perfect. Your niece will be thrilled to receive such a wonderful gift for her precious baby.


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

amazing


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Another KP Sister shows us her creation of a beautiful work of art. WOW!


----------



## ruprechtej (Apr 2, 2011)

Is this a pattern you would be willing to share? I just love it!!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

:thumbup:  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

WOW!!! WOW!! and I am shouting. 
THANKS for sharing.


----------



## bjmoody (Feb 2, 2011)

WOW I just love it. Working on a non-traditional baby blanket now- will be my first post with a picture!


----------



## clkay (Aug 10, 2011)

what a beautiful blanket; you did an amazing job


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

What a treasure! Thank you for crediting the sources.
Your work is flawless,


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful work, it is beautiful.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

That is so beautiful


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful blanket and beautiful work.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

I am so in awe of the ladies on this site...true masters of needlework. This is spectacular...thank you for sharing. Just think that your niece's great grandchildren will be using this years and years from today.


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

This is very intricate, did you write your own pattern fro these? I have a grand baby coming in the near future. (My DIL lost the first one) and I would love to make this for her. It shows the love!!!!!


----------



## faithphoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

Delicately beautiful - wonderful combination of colour and design. Thank you for sharing. Best wishes Suzanne


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

I too would love to make this blanket. I have been doing searches on the sites you gave, but the only one I found the stitch for is the Levi's blanket heart. You did a great job putting them all together.


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

beautiful! lucky baby!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm not usually into the hearts for some reason, but I really like this. I think because it includes cables, which I find SO very beautiful. Nice work!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Beautiful--Lovely--Gorgeous--Stunning!!!
None of these words do your blanket justice. 
This is one of the most special patterns I've seen in a long time, and I'm SO impressed that you put it together yourself. 

Lucky Lucky baby!!!!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

lovely love the colour


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, that is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh this is just beautiful, full of love.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

The blanket is beautiful.


----------



## gerken (Oct 29, 2011)

That is the most beautiful blanket I have seen in a very long time. Your work is wonderful. I would like a bit of your talent. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

My grands would be in grad school & I'd still be working on that !! What a GORGEOUS piece !! Beautifully done.


----------



## nargis shaikh (Mar 20, 2011)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! such a beautiful blanket
I never see some one do that need and beautiful work.
can u please like to share the pattern I will be really really appricatied [email protected] you


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

I just have to say WOW !!!!! It is so beautiful !!!


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

Just lovely!!


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

I love it! You did a wonderful job.


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

That is a work of art. I love that you have used so many different sizes of hearts and also each design is different but beautiful. What a lucky child. Beautiful work.
KathyM


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh dear,, please don't tell us you didn't write this pattern down~~~~~~~~~~~~~I for one would gladly pay for this pattern.. Blessings for your talent and what a beautiful gift to give. Cathy


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

that blanket is very pretty, made with lots of love 
christine


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Just beautiful. Love, love, love the hearts!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

This is such a beautiful blanket! You should be very proud!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

love it, beautiful work!!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Hesska-That is so beautiful!


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

That is lovely. The various heart patterns are beautiful - I'm sure many will be asking for a pattern from you.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very pretty! nice stitches.


----------



## flinto72 (May 6, 2011)

Stunning! You have an excellent eye to have created something so beautiful from obviously creative hearts. I would have loved seeing your brain click when the idea popped in. Very clever and masterfully done. The receiver is a very fortunate person.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

what beautiful work you've done!!


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

I normally do not like heart motifs but you have converted me with this. Beautiful!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

There are no words to say just how beautiful that blanket is. Beautiful job!!


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

One Word "Awesome"


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

What a beautiful work of art / love. This should be a keeper in the family for generations.


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Beautiful color and beautiful work. You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i just love it so perfectly done & the color so pretty!


----------



## grandmaof13 (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome job!!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have found the hearts except for the one from Kowalczyk. Cannot locate the book *anywhere*. 
Any clues? leads?


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

A great work of art.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

What a truly beautiful blanket.......a real love blanket.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

the mother's love knot is not available on ravelry. i have contaceted both ravelry and the designer. will let all know what i hear if anything. this is a gorgeous design and the only thing i have ever seen that i would pay for the pattern. too bad. if i were better at reading cables i could just copy it like everything else.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Absolutely Stunning. What a work of art. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

What a beautiful blanket. You've made an heirloom, too.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

stunning!


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice! What a creation you made! Looks so cuddly!


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh how Beautiful. Wish I was that talented. You have done a wonderful job. I admire your talent!!!! I bet your family is very proud of you!!!! As they should be, I am green with envy :mrgreen: :-D :lol: 
Keep up the good work!!!! :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Very Special!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Gorgeoua!!!!!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

eneurian said:


> the mother's love knot is not available on ravelry. i have contaceted both ravelry and the designer. will let all know what i hear if anything. this is a gorgeous design and the only thing i have ever seen that i would pay for the pattern. too bad. if i were better at reading cables i could just copy it like everything else.


Me, too! I've looked and looked. I wish I could descipher the pattern, but I'm still a newbie at needles 
If you find something similar (I looked for 4 hours on the 'Net), do please let us know!


----------



## snowbird29 (Mar 18, 2012)

that blanket is lovely..a one of a kind heirloom..


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Absolutely spectacular display of your knitting expertise. Just so beautiful.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Truly gorgeous! You have made a beautiful blanket with creativity and clearly, love!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

WOW!!! You have done an amazingly beautiful Job on this stunning blanket!!! I love it!!! I am soooo impressed!!!! What a special gift for a special Little One in your life. God bless you and God bless the baby and it's parents!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Very pretty. You have really put alot of work into this blanket. I love the mint green colour.


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

the embossed hearts are from the third treasury of knitting by 
barbara walker, i borrowed from the library

the mothers love knot was purchased on ravelery

send me your email to [email protected] for pattern


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

Well aren't YOU the clever little minx! Beautiful combination of patterns in a nice (not too baby-ish) color that will be good for many years to come. Nice work!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

That is amazing! Love it! What a lucky baby. The color is gorgeous, too. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi
Just went over to Ravelry and you are right, the pattern isn't there any more.....if you get a response from Dorota could you please post in this forum...I hate to violate copyrights I sent an email to Raverly to see if they can shed light on the whereabouts of the pattern. 

Will update if i get an answer
Kate


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Hesska said:


> the embossed hearts are from the third treasury of knitting by
> barbara walker, i borrowed from the library
> 
> the mothers love knot was purchased on ravelery
> ...


Ok thank you very much.


----------



## Lee Anne (May 3, 2011)

Just beautiful!!
There are so many talented people on this site!! I hope to get as good as that someday!


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

It is beautiful. Putting the various heart designs together worked out very well. Bravo!


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

An heirloom quality masterpiece!


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

Hesska said:


> Hi
> Just went over to Ravelry and you are right, the pattern isn't there any more.....if you get a response from Dorota could you please post in this forum...I hate to violate copyrights I sent an email to Raverly to see if they can shed light on the whereabouts of the pattern.
> 
> Will update if i get an answer
> Kate


it looks like Dorota closed up shop at ravelry as all her patterns have been deleted....found her on etsy http://www.etsy.com/people/CelticPatterns

please contact her for pattern she uses for her profile


----------



## queenofallcrafts (Mar 27, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful. Lot's of hours and work on this Blanket. Well Done!


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Wonderful.


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

E X T R A O R D I N A R Y !!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You did a beautiful job!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That is just beautiful! Wonderful work :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

it looks like Dorota closed up shop at ravelry as all her patterns have been deleted....found her on etsy http://www.etsy.com/people/CelticPatterns

please contact her for pattern she uses for her profile[/quote]

the mother's love heart does not show up for sale on etsy. i have contacted her thru that profile contact (just yesterday ) i will update if i get information...e


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

What beautiful work. It is stunning!!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

That is really beautiful. A very creative design and a wonderful finished work.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

You are such a clever woman!!! I LOVE it. Absolutely fabulous.


----------



## bmbeliever (Aug 22, 2011)

This is the most beautifull blanket and you are so talented. Are the patterns combined from one book? Would love to make one just like this Perfection.


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

It is from a combination of sources. The mothers love knit is copyrighted and a few people are trying to track down the author. She sold the pattern on raverly but closed down her site there and bus now selling on etsy bit hadn't posted this pattern yet. Once folks can and do purchase the pattern I can release the remainder of the pattern


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

very pretty.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Well done! Beautiful work and a fabulous inspiration!


----------



## Fanika (Sep 21, 2011)

Beautiful, gorgeous, and full of love! Great job!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

That's the prettiest one I've seen !


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Simply beautiful what a great blanket


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i've heard from the designer. the pattern may be available soon on her etsy shop. i also told her how much you all liked her design and gave her this thread and kp info. i hope to see her here soon.


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for contacting her. If any one would like the complete pattern, please pm with proof of purchase for the mother's love knot and I will forward the remainder of the pattern


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oooo, thank you.


eneurian said:


> i've heard from the designer. the pattern may be available soon on her etsy shop. i also told her how much you all liked her design and gave her this thread and kp info. i hope to see her here soon.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## bkmdavis (Mar 3, 2015)

I really love this baby blanket. How can I get the pattern?


----------



## bkmdavis (Mar 3, 2015)

That blanket is absolutely wonderfully gorgeous. Where can I get the pattern? I am retired and do crochetting, knitting, cross stitch and some embroidery. I always give my projects to others, I never sell them. My old boss is expecting a baby in august and I would love to be able to give him this blanket.


----------



## stillfriends (Aug 10, 2015)

Please please please would you consider printing the pattern YOU created of the Hearts of Love baby blanket? It's so unique and absolutely gorgeous! Please share this pattern!


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

I cobbled three different heart patterns together. I can give u what I worked up this is a by the seat if my pants pattern. I can upload files when I get home You will have to purchase the large heart pattern from raverly it is called mothers love by de gorilla for ~1.69


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

It's gorgeous. We all can see all the work that went into creating this beautiful blanket and sure it will become an heirloom.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Now that is one beautiful blanket!


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

PATTERN FOR HEARTS BLANKET YOU WILL HAVE TO PURCHASE 
MOTHERS LOVE BY DEGORVILLA ON RAVELRY ~ 1.61
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cabled-heart


----------



## stillfriends (Aug 10, 2015)

Unfortunately I don't have the program necessary to open your download. Can you send it in another format, PDF or something (I'm SO tech-challenged!)
This is THE most beautiful heart blanket I've ever seen!
Thanks Hesska


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

stillfriends said:


> Unfortunately I don't have the program necessary to open your download. Can you send it in another format, PDF or something (I'm SO tech-challenged!)r
> This is THE most beautiful heart blanket I've ever seen!
> Thanks Hesska


I was unable to upload off files but it allowed me to upload excel. If I can get off attached I will upload


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

stillfriends said:


> Unfortunately I don't have the program necessary to open your download. Can you send it in another format, PDF or something (I'm SO tech-challenged!)
> This is THE most beautiful heart blanket I've ever seen!
> Thanks Hesska


I just opened download and allowed me to open excel was as a off. Give it a try


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

stillfriends said:


> Unfortunately I don't have the program necessary to open your download. Can you send it in another format, PDF or something (I'm SO tech-challenged!)
> This is THE most beautiful heart blanket I've ever seen!
> Thanks Hesska


guess my apple stuff cant up load pdfs, pc can


----------



## stillfriends (Aug 10, 2015)

Hesska, PERFECT download! TYTYTY!!


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

stillfriends said:


> Hesska, PERFECT download! TYTYTY!!


Your welcome happy knitting


----------

